# Gurbani Kirtan #31 - Sab Kich Jivat Ko Bivhar



## kaur-1 (Nov 3, 2006)

*Gurbani Kirtan Mp3 Player - Shabad #31 - Sab Kich Jivat Ko Bivhar*
Sri Guru Granth Sahib Jee Ang 536


Dev Gandhaaree *Guru Teg Bahadur *
 dyvgMDwrI mhlw 9 ]
* dhaevagandhhaaree mehalaa 9 ||*
 Raag Dayv-Gandhaaree, Ninth Mehl:

 sB ikCu jIvq ko ibvhwr ]
* sabh kishh jeevath ko bivehaar ||*
 All things are mere diversions of life:

 mwq ipqw BweI suq bMDp Aru Puin igRh kI nwir ]1] rhwau ]
* maath pithaa bhaaee suth bandhhap ar fun grih kee naar ||1|| rehaao ||*
 mother, father, siblings, children, relatives and the wife of your home. ||1||Pause||

 qn qy pRwn hoq jb inAwry tyrq pRyiq pukwir ]
* than thae praan hoth jab niaarae ttaerath praeth pukaar ||*
 When the soul is separated from the body, then they will cry out, calling you a ghost.

 AwD GrI koaU nih rwKY Gr qy dyq inkwir ]1]
* aadhh gharee kooo nehi raakhai ghar thae dhaeth nikaar ||1||*
 No one will let you stay, for even half an hour; they drive you out of the house. ||1||

 imRg iqRsnw ijau jg rcnw Xh dyKhu irdY ibcwir ]
* mrig thrisanaa jio jag rachanaa yeh dhaekhahu ridhai bichaar ||*
 The created world is like an illusion, a mirage - see this, and reflect upon it in your mind.

 khu nwnk Bju rwm nwm inq jw qy hoq auDwr ]2]2]
* kahu naanak bhaj raam naam nith jaa thae hoth oudhhaar ||2||2||*
 Says Nanak, vibrate forever the Name of the Lord, which shall deliver you. ||2||2||​

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------


----------

